# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  "High Society"

## Joseph

Heute fand ich im Internet eine Liste von Sprichwörtern, die sich auf das Werben von Männern um eine Frau bezogen. Unter anderem sah ich:

??????????????????? ???????? (etwa: djiibphuuyingraaisap dtonghaissoh) = wenn man einem reichen Mädchen den Hof macht, muss man sich vornehm geben.

Das Wort ???? (etwa: haissoh) für „vornehm“, das mir bis dahin noch nicht begegnet war,  scheint mir interessant. Es stamm auf dem Englischen und ist eine Abkürzung für „high society“. Es ist ein Musterbeispiel, wie englische Worte in veränderter (hier: abgekürzter) Form ins Thai übernommen werden.

Da ich das Wort in keinem Wörterbuch finden konnte, auch nicht im sonst sehr zuverlässigen Thai-Thai-RID (Royal Institute Dictionary), habe ich es mal bei Google eingegeben und fand eine ganze Reihe von Einträgen. Danach kann man das Wort wie folgt benutzen:

????????????? (etwa: tammdtoabpennhaissoh), wörtlich: den Körper ‚haissoh’ machen, = sich vornehm geben (Kleidung, Auto, Schmuck und andere äußerliche Sachen)

??????????????? (etwa: kauyaagbpenhaissoh) wörtlich: er möchte ‚haissoh’ sein, = er möchte vornehm wirken (feine Kleidung tragen, Markenartikel etc.).

Eine Frau behauptet von sich: ?????????????? (etwa: channbpenluughaissoh) wörtlich: ich bin eine ‚haissoh’-Tochter = ich stamme aus einer High-Society-Familie.

Ein Titel einer Liebesgeschichte in einer Modezeitschrift lautete: ???????????????????? (etwa: ssaaohbaanraigabnaaihaissoh) wörtlich: eine Landfrau mit einem ‚haissoh-Herrn’ und beschreibt die Liebe zwischen einem armen Landmädchen und einem vornehmen (oder vornehm wirkenden) Herrn .

Eine Zeitung mit viel Klatsch über Stars etc. schreibt: ???????????????? ????? ??? 2 ????????? (etwa: Jenihduhdjaihaissoh grüg nan 2 döanlääo) =Jenni (eine unbekannte Frau ohne Geld) schaut schon 2 Monate lang das Herz von dem vornehmen (Herrn) Grüg  an (er wirbt um sie, sie zögert noch, sie mag ihn schon, aber sie schaut noch, ob er es wirklich ernst mit ihr meint). 

Dies ist eine Wortbildung ganz analog zu ???? (etwa: haifai) = Hifi (von high fidelity), jedoch jünger und daher noch nicht in den Wörterbüchern. 

Wie ich gerade noch nachgelesen habe, gab es von 1996 bis 2003 in Thailand eine bekannte Musikband namens ???? (etwa: lohsoh), der Name wurde bewusst gewählt als Gegensatz zu ????, also 'Low Society' gegenüber 'High Society'. 

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

Mit ihrem "Hai-So" krampfen sie sich aber ordentlich einen ab, besonders die, die sich dazu zaehlen, aber nicht dazu gehoeren!

In einer Gesellschaft nie affigeres Verhalten gesehen als hier!

Was 'n gekuensteltes, affektiertes Gedoehns!

----------


## Robert

> Wie ich gerade noch nachgelesen habe, gab es von 1996 bis 2003 in Thailand eine bekannte Musikband namens ???? (etwa: lohsoh), der Name wurde bewusst gewählt als Gegensatz zu ????, also 'Low Society' gegenüber 'High Society'.


Loso gib es heute noch, allerdings bei Sek Loso heute nur noch der Sänger ein Thai...

Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOSO

----------

